# Raspberry Pi 2/Debian Wheezy Query - IOT



## PratikV (Sep 1, 2015)

Dear All,

Hi, I am new to Raspberry Pi Programming or Rather python programming. I needed some heads up for the below config on how can i proceed for the configuration.
I have a Raspberry Pi 2 Model B configured at my Home and Connected to Internet via 3G Dongle (Tata Docomo).
Lets say that i want to push some files(may be Media or App Updates) over the internet to my Raspberry pi, how can i do that.

Consider that i do not have any other way of connecting Raspberry Pi except through 3G Dongle internet.

Problems -:
1) As 3G dongle ISP provider assigns Dynamic Ip hence its difficult to get SSH.
2) In what way i can Push my Media files to Raspberry Pi. i.e. Using FTP server to Raspberry Pi or any other way.

Regards
Pratik


----------



## baiju (Sep 1, 2015)

Using a dynamic dns host service like *freedns.afraid.org/ you can always get the ip address of the pi machine. Then you can use ssh. I'm using it to monitor transmission client.


----------



## PratikV (Sep 2, 2015)

baiju said:


> Using a dynamic dns host service like *freedns.afraid.org/ you can always get the ip address of the pi machine. Then you can use ssh. I'm using it to monitor transmission client.



Considering that I want to Deploy a total of lets say 500 Raspberry pi's across Nation. and In case i need to control the Pi from anywhere. Will Dyndns be sufficient.
User's wont be In direct contact with Raspi to control and considering the security of the PI as well and deployment of Softwares through internet will FTP/SSH with DynDNS be sufficient.
Or do i need to go for VPN over SSL such as OpenVPN.

What would be more Cost effective and easy to manage in case i need to access all my Pi's simultaneously.


----------

